# American Models 4-6-2



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Guys,
I just won an American Models 4-6-2 locomotive on eBay, but I got it with no box or paper work? 

Does anyone have the paperwork for one of these that you would be willing to share?
If you could copy and email or attach to the thread that would be awesome.

Thank you in advance,
AFLYER


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Aflyer said:


> Hi Guys,
> I just won an American Models 4-6-2 locomotive on eBay, but I got it with no box or paper work?
> 
> Does anyone have the paperwork for one of these that you would be willing to share?
> ...


aflyer: This was discussed not long ago. When someone buys a A/M Locomotive or Diesel Engine new there is lot of options on how to "Spec" it out. Very similiar to buying a new car.
eg.:One can choose AC/DC; type of couplers; different gearing ratio's. So your A/M Loco could be anyone of these. W/O the original paperwork only way to tell is by a complete inspection. Larry


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Larry,
Hi, and you are right. There are a lot of options on these locomotives. Mine is an A/C high rail with sound, smoke & chug. I must admit though I was not aware of different gearing options, so I am off to do a search on the forum(s).

I purchased an American models AMTRAK set and the paper work didn't seem to be very specific as to options, so I was anticipating the same thing on the 4-6-2.

If anyone is willing to share a copy of their documentation, I would be happy with what ever version they have.

Thank you,
AFLYER


----------

